# Eclipse erzeugt keine Classen mehr



## scue (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann in Eclipse keine Klassen mehr erstellen. Ich bin in der Perspektive "Java". Ich habe jetzt schon alles probiert, was mir einfällt. Neuen Workspace angelegt, Eclipse restartet, etc. Java Projekte und Packages sind problemlos erstellbar, aber Wenn ich bei einer Class auf Finish Klicke tut sich nichts, weder vor noch zurück?! PHP Files kann ich anlegen. Wo liegt der Fehler?

Gruß
~scue~


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2010)

ist das Finish-Feld ausgegraut? -> kein Source-Folder?
kannst du noch auf abbrechen klicken oder stürzt Eclipse ab?

Screenshot wäre hilfreich

edit:
wenn du schon packages angelegt hast, werden .java-Dateien bei Refresh erkannt,
die du im Dateisystem testweise dorthin gemogelt hast?


----------



## scue (29. Sep 2010)

hey,

ja daten die ich selber reinmogel kann ich öffnen. auch .java datein. 

nein das programm funktioniert weiterhin, also abbrechen und alles. aber es ist nicht möglich eine klasse anzulegen. es tut sich einfach ncihts


----------



## SlaterB (29. Sep 2010)

hmm, da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein,
Copy/Paste auf Klassen gibts auch noch, falls du eine einigermaßen komfortable Alternative suchst


----------



## scue (29. Sep 2010)

na ja werde ich mir wohl die mühe machen, deinstallieren und wieder installieren 

aber danke für die hilfe

EDIT:
also die lösung des problems war einfach, einmal alles löschen von eclipse und neu drauf packen  aber jetzt geht es wieder.


----------

